# Steel Targets



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Been threatning to do this for a while, finally got them finished.

The frames are 12' of 1/2" cold rolled rod. 30" across the top, the legs are nearly 4' and I sharpened the ends with a grinder so they push in easier, they push in 10"-12" leaving enough leg length to hang/shoot your plate above the long grass. Next I found some chain that would fit over the 1/2" rod and welded the chain to the 30" horizontal piece. I bought the plates pre-cut 12"x12" and 18"x18", both plates are 3/8" thick. Welded some hooks on the top of the plate, spray paint the whole works white, small orange spot in the middle of the plate to aim at and you're ready. The frames weigh 7#-8# each and are reletively easy to carry, the 18"x18" plate is probably 20# or so. The legs push into the ground pretty easy, even so I carry a short handled 3# sledge if they need to get a bit deeper.

I set them up @ 400 and 500yds (via rangefinder) this am and had at them. The 140 and 200TSX's from the 270 and 300's will "stick" to the target most of the time @ 500 and a couple times @ 400. The 85TSX from a 243 @ 3200fps puts a pretty good dent @ 400 but is losing steam fast @ 500. A 55gn Ballistic tip @ 500 chips a lot of paint off, makes a very loud smack but leaves almost no dent in the steel, I was surprised at how little damage it did.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 and I have a couple of metal swingers apiece. We even set them out at 600 and 800 in deer season and if things get to slow we start whacking them during mid-day. 
I made my six inch target out of steel that was to thick. The guy at the junk yard said it was a bulldozer skid plate. I don't know, but it's near an inch thick and tough. So heavy that my heaviest 300 grain load out of my 44 mag will not move it at 25 yards. A 405 grain doing 2000 will just about swing it at 50 yards, and a 165 gr TSX at 3400 at 100 yards doesn't dent it. Still you can hear it.  I wonder what the heck kind of steel the thing is. 
The six inch ½ inch that hunting1 has works best. Horsager, I like your idea of the long legs. Ours only work in the overgrazed parts of the pasture. I need to make a couple more, but I thought I would tell you about my monster to give you a laugh. 
Ours are not on chains, the plates are welded to ¾ inch rod bent into a circle at the top, like an eye bolt. This is slipped over the ¾ inch rod stand and a washer is welded on each side to capture it in the center so it swings freely. The 300 mag with 165 gr makes hunt1's target do about six or eight revolutions at 600 yards.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The chains are 1' each, it allows you to hang the target for more or less swing and also lets gives you room to get above taller grass.

For a winter project I might use a dremel and grind in a 1" grid pattern. That would allow you to easily paint a 1/2 MOA aiming spot regardless of distance.

Mine are very portable and will also be easy to store, everything lays pretty flat. The hooks on the plates are all that sticks up/out. Both frames and plates take up less than 2" total deapth. Only thing I'd modify would be to add just a bit of angle iron at the top corners of the frames just in case you had to pound them into some harder ground.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A six inch swinger at 600 yards?

Awwwwwww come on! What do you guys have some kind of super duper super powers or something? Was you mom Annie Oakley and you dad Deadeye Dick? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, you will have to pm huntin1, or maybe he will post up. I am sure it's about six inches. We will have to wait for him to find this post. I know my steel plate is six by six. You need to stop over and go play with us for a day Jiffy.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I would like to do that but if you guys are smacking 6" swingers at 600 on a consistant basis, you are out of my league. Still would be fun though. Maybe Horsager and I will swing over sometime. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If we go we're bringing my targets too, I know I can hit them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager said:


> If we go we're bringing my targets too, I know I can hit them.


 :lol: Absolutely!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose I have mentioned this before (us old guys can do that can't we?), but huntin1 took first place in state in law enforcement sniper competition. The only advantage I have for long range is my 300 mag. Once were out past 600 or if there is any wind it leaves my 308 in the dust. 
huntin1 had the CZ regional representative here in Jamestown a couple weeks ago. He supplied the ammo and we got to shoot all the CZ handguns. He also had a $2300 sniper rifle with that hunt1 and I got to shoot. Now that rifle impressed me, and mine often shoots 1/4 inch at 100 yards. It beat that.

Ya Jiffy you and Horsager will have to come over for a day. We will have to try do it when huntin1 has a day off.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i know there is a big post about this in the handgun forum, but i thought of this a while ago and havent mentioned it yet. i work in a pretty big welding shop, and we stretch alot of frames. i know someone mentioned cutting edge for gongs, but its narrow, and thick, but old truck frame rails are wide, light (usually about 5/16") and can be laminated for longer wear. they are also super hard, and shouldnt splatter at close range like mildsteel does. im probably gonna remake mine sometime this winter, and ill let you guys know how it works, or if anyones tried it, id love to hear.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A buddy of mine builds tree spades for the back of trucks. According to him the cutting edges for the spade are made of AR400, I'd expect that to be similar to the cutting edges on a dozer, scraper, or grader.


----------

